# Ferry hits whale!!!



## Rhiw.com (Mar 24, 2005)

Jonathan Swift, the Irish high speed ferry between Dublin and Holyhead, has hit a whale on her way to Holyhead, and will be out of service for two days. You can read about it on the Beeb website.
Regards Tony (Thumb) 
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/wales/5236300.stm


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I am sorry to hear that the whale is going to be off sick for 2 days. Any news of the ferry? (*))


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Jonathan Swift left Holyhead at 2000 BST on Tuesday evening to make a passage to Liverpool for inspection. She arrived back in Holyhead shortly after 0700 BST today. I came off Watch at 0800 BST this morning so I don't know whether she is back in service yet. I'll let you know tonight when I get back to work.

I recently sailed my yacht from Holyhead to Malahide (to sample a drop or two of the 'proper' black stuff) and I was amazed at the number of dolphins, whales and sharks out there. Apparently calving happens at this time of year which explains the high concentration marine mammals.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Ray
Thankfully it wasnt Wales it hit as that would not of been a soft impact


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Tonga you beat me to it, I was also wondering why the whale was going to Holyhead. Sorry Tony, couldnt help it,the devil made me do it.
John


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Jonathan Swift Update*

The ferry remains off service.
My Irish mole tells me that Jonathan Swift is waiting in Holyhead for a drydock to become vacant in Liverpool. In addition to a leak in a small compartment, she has a problem with her ride control system. Whether she hit a whale or not has yet to be confirmed. She may have experienced mechanical failure of an external T foil.


----------



## fredkinghorn (Jul 28, 2005)

My sister-in-law has the same problem as the "Jonathan Swift" It happens regularly but repairs itself somehow.
I hear that the Japanese are searching for the whale!

fred

" I love it when you talk dirty"


----------



## newda898 (Jun 23, 2005)

Didn't a cruise ship hit a whale the other year? I'm sure I remember the whale being impaled on the bulbous bow.


----------

